# Chili competition



## Startingover

My recipe is a loose copy of Wendys. Daughter, who has never made chili (and rarely eaten it) signed up for a Chili competition. (for the fun of participating) 

Does anyone have any hints to share?

Its freezing here now an chili sounds so good. Wish I had some tonight. 

Oops. She told me its a “Chili Cookoff”.


----------



## chandler48

My ingredients: 1) Whole dried chili peppers. Stripped and deseeded. Boil for about 20 minutes. Remove the pepper husk and grind them up to a pate. Return to a small amount of the water you boiled it in.

2) 85% lean ground beef. More flavor but a little more drippings than 93% lean. I also use Bison. After cooking discard the fat, return meat to skillet and add onions and chopped peppers.

3)Add meat, onions, peppers and chili pepper pate together in a large stock pot, and pour in 4 large cans of tomato puree, or chopped tomatoes.

4) Seasonings: Cumin powder, salt, small amount of red wine, fresh parsley, fresh basil.

5) bring it all to a slow boil then simmer for a week , no really let is simmer as long as you can stand it.

Crumble up Fritos to add to it in the bowl.

Oh, I don't measure anything.


----------



## Startingover

Chandler, Where do you find dried chili peppers?

I’m sure this recipe will be different from the others. Sounds wonderful. What's a small amount of red wine to you? Approximately? 1/2 cup.

Wait! What about beans?


----------



## roughneck

I’ve cooked this with great success before. But you need some brisket first. 

https://heygrillhey.com/brisket-chi...IxZh9o3jbPmKCV_XhPx_UdLosDHS-ecpIixNiK8dXUeLU

I use that site for some of my BBQ and smoker ideas. Susie is a great cook.


----------



## Startingover

She bought a Weber Kettle grill and you can smoke in it. Shes reading directions now. Cookoff is March 1st so she has time to experiment. 

I’m seeing a lot of chili in my future


----------



## roughneck

If your comfort doing brisket, the chili it makes is really good. 
Brisket tends to worry a lot of backyard cooks but it’s not all that hard at all once you try it. 
I usually do a 12-16 hour smoke depending on size.


----------



## Startingover

I’d never heard of or eaten brisket but we love the show, “Big Bang” and a guy is always bragging about his mom’s brisket. So I tried it and really like it snd now cook it often. I cook mine in my iron skillet in the oven and use bottled sauce. Easy meal for a single person.


----------



## roughneck

Do you do a full pack or just a point/flat?


----------



## Startingover

Do you means size? I always have the butcher cut a small piece off for me. 

I try to keep my protein intake up and brisket is lean.


----------



## roughneck

No, a full pack brisket is made up of 2 sections, the point and the flat. 
If I’m doing one for the family I’ll do a point. If I’m doing a cookout I’ll do a full pack. 
Can be expensive though.


----------



## Startingover

Interesting. Now I’m curious and will ask or take a photo next time. 

You really know what you’re doing!

The first time I cooked brisket when I was googling recipes I came across a family in Texas that cooked a brisket for a neighborhood cookout. He used a rub and grilled it. It looked delicious.


----------



## roughneck

I’ve just read a lot. BBQ is just a hobby that takes up time (and a lot of money). 
Read here. Susie can explain it better then I ever could. 

https://heygrillhey.com/brisket-101/


----------



## chandler48

> Wait! What about beans?


Of course beans.....duh. Left them out. Probably one large can. Remember with meat, adding too many beans will increase the protein level of the chili. If you are watching protein, adjust accordingly. Wine? Depending on volume of the pot, from 1/4 to 1/2 cup. It's for taste only.


----------



## wooleybooger

chandler48 said:


> Of course beans.....duh. Left them out. Probably one large can. Remember with meat, adding too many beans will increase the protein level of the chili. If you are watching protein, adjust accordingly. Wine? Depending on volume of the pot, from 1/4 to 1/2 cup. It's for taste only.


BEANS! Don't be sacrilegious. Do most anything else to it but don't put no stinking beans in it. Or thicken it with masa. Beans, masa in chili? Them's fightin' words. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Startingover

Ok, what’s masa? 

Didn’t know chili was ever made without beans.


----------



## Bud9051

LOL, I was just getting ready to discuss *"BEANS". * Years back I was talking to a chili enthusiasts and ran into the same opinion Wooley just posted and since have avoided any mention of them. But I like beans and everyone who eats my fast receipt for chili seems to like them as well. Maybe we need to have different names for with and without . Chili and imitation chili.

Bud


----------



## Colbyt

> Where do you find dried chili peppers?


At the grocery, Walmart or a Hispanic food store. Dried Ancho peppers are what you seek.


Tell your daughter that cook offs tend attract the exotic chili cooker and that a traditional recipe is probably not going to win. 



Wooley, I'm sorry but IMO beans do belong in chili. I actually use a lot of them when I make a batch. I also serve the chili over thin spaghetti. That is a regional thing (Cincinnati style).


I usually puree 2 cans of the beans to act as a thickener and 1 can each of well rinsed black beans and Kidney along with 3 pounds of 85/15 undrained or 80/20 drained.


----------



## roughneck

Beans or no beans now I’m hungry for chili. Think I’ll smoke a brisket and make a pot for the super bowl. 
Some brisket chili, pulled pork sandwichs, a rack of ribs, maybe some stuffed bacon wrapped jalapeños and a platter of burnt ends.


----------



## huesmann

Startingover said:


> Chandler, Where do you find dried chili peppers?


They are easily and pretty cheaply found at Latino grocery stores. If you don't have a Latino grocery near you, they are also available at Amazon.

Count me among the no-beans crowd. Beans are just filler, like putting bread crumbs in crabcakes.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> Ok, what’s masa?


Masa is what corn tortillas and tamale dough is made with.


----------



## wooleybooger

Bud9051 said:


> LOL, I was just getting ready to discuss *"BEANS". * \ Maybe we need to have different names for with and without . Chili and imitation chili.
> 
> Bud


Without = chili

With = imitation something

:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> At the grocery, Walmart or a Hispanic food store.
> Wooley, I'm sorry but IMO beans do belong in chili. I actually use a lot of them when I make a batch. I also serve the chili over thin spaghetti. That is a regional thing (Cincinnati style).


Spaghetti!!!!!!!! How dare you. Beans are bad enough but, oh aaarrrggghhh :bangin:

Yankees bah.


----------



## Colbyt

> Maybe we need to have different names for with and without



Chili 



and


Chili con carnie


----------



## huesmann

Nah.

Chili

and

Chili con frijoles.


----------



## Nik333

We grew up with pinto beans in chili con carne (meat).


Startingover, I came across a good article on the debate of beans or not & the history to chili.
https://www.southernliving.com/dish/chili/chili-recipe-debate-with-or-no-beans


Are you sure you don't have chiles in your usual grocery store? Maybe you didn't notice. You can use fresh, too. We have a section of dried El Guapo Mexican spices in every store.


I guess the Cuban population isn't into chile peppers like Mexicans are, but, aren't there some groups from the Caribbean. in Florida. that are?


----------



## Nik333

Actually, come to think of it, the beans were a separate dish from the chili.
My mom tried to please my dad who had worked in Mexico. But, it seems to be more of a Texan thing, so we should listen to Wooleybooger?


Startingover, find out if the cook-off has rules about the chili. I came across a bunch of references from Floridians looking for Hatch chiles from New Mexico. I guess they are from New Mexico originally. I had never heard of them. . .Hatch, not Floridians.


----------



## BigJim

I like pintos in chilli also. Just don't care for it without beans.

Here is a joke about chilli I am sure some of you have heard before, but for those who haven't. The names have been changed to protect the guilty. lol

Notes from an inexperienced Chili taster named Frank, who was visiting Texas from the East Coast:

Recently I was honored to be selected as an outstanding famous celebrity in Texas, to be a judge at a Chili cook-off, because no one else wanted to do it. Also the original person called in sick at the last moment, and I happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking for directions to the beer wagon when the call came. I was assured by the other two judges (Native Texans) that the chili wouldn't be all that spicy, and besides, they told me that I could have free beer during the tasting. So I accepted.

Here are the scorecards from the event:

CHILI # 1: MIKE'S MANIC MONSTER CHILI

JUDGE ONE: A little to heavy on tomato. Amusing kick.

JUDGE TWO: Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild.

FRANK: Hot diggeity dad blame, hallelujah, what the heck is this stuff? You could remove dried paint from your driveway or clean out a sewer with this stuff. I needed two beers to put the flames out. Hope that's the worst one. Those Texans are crazy.

CHILI # 2: ARTHUR'S AFTERBURNER CHILI

JUDGE ONE: Smokey, with a hint of pork. Slight Jalapeno tang.

JUDGE TWO: Exciting BBQ flavor. Needs more peppers to be taken seriously.

FRANK: Keep this out of reach of children! I'm not sure what I am supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave of two people who wanted to give me the Heimlich maneuver. They had to walkie-talkie in three extra beers when they saw the look on my face.

CHILI # 3: FRED'S FAMOUS BURN DOWN THE BARN CHILI

JUDGE ONE: Excellent firehouse chili! Great kick. Needs more beans.

JUDGE TWO: A beanless chili. A bit salty. Good use of red peppers.

FRANK: Call the EPA, I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels like I have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now. Barmaid pounded me on the back; now my backbone is in the front part of my chest. I'm getting shirt-faced.

CHILI # 4: BUBBA'S BLACK MAGIC

JUDGE ONE: Black Bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing.

JUDGE TWO: Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish or other mild foods. Not much of a chili.

FRANK: I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to taste it. Sally, the barmaid, was standing behind me with fresh refills; that 300 lb buck-toothed gal is starting to look HOT, just like this nuclear-waste I'm eating, in a little while my butt will be glowing in the dark.

CHILI # 5: LINDA'S LEGAL LIP REMOVER

JUDGE ONE: Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding considerable kick. Very impressive.

JUDGE TWO: Chili using shredded beef; could use more tomato. Must admit the cayenne peppers make a strong statement.

FRANK: My ears are ringing, and I can no linger focus my eyes. I farted and four people behind me needed paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her chili had given me brain damage. Sally saved my tongue from bleeding by pouring beer directly from a pitcher onto it. It really hacks me off that the other judges asked me to stop screaming. Freakin' ********! ! !

CHILI # 6: VERA'S VERY VEGETARIAN VARIETY

JUDGE ONE: Thin yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of spice and peppers.

JUDGE TWO: The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions and garlic.

FRANK: My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous, sulfuric flames. No one seems inclined to stand behind me except that buck-toothed Sally. I need to wipe my booty with a snow cone!

CHILI # 7: SUSAN'S SCREAMING SENSATION CHILI

JUDGE ONE: A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers.

JUDGE TWO: Ho Hum. Tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of chili peppers at the last moment. I should note that I am worried about Judge # 3.

FRANK: You could puta Grenade in my mouth, pull the freakin pin, and I wouldn't feel a blame thing. I've lost the sight in one eye, and the world sounds like it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with chili, which slid unnoticed out of my numb mouth. My pants are full of lava-like stuff, to match my toxic shirt. At least during the autopsy they'll know what killed me. I've decided to stop breathing, it's too painful. I'm not getting any oxygen anyway. If I need air, I'll just suck it in through the four inch hole in my stomach.

CHILI # 8: HELEN'S MOUNT SAINT CHILI

JUDGE ONE: A perfect ending. This is a nice blend chili, safe for all; not too bold, but spicy enough to declare its existence.

JUDGE TWO: This final entry is a good balanced chili, neither mild now hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge # 3 passed out, fell and pulled the chili pot on top of himself. Not sure if he's going to make it. Poor Yank.

FRANK: - - - - - Mama?!!!!- - - (Editor's Note: Judge # 3 was unable to report).

Sorry for the hijack, just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Startingover

There are 4 categories. I only heard one category mentioned. “Exotic”

What in the heck would exotic chili be?

I’ll look for dried chili peppers next time. 

A few Island people around here. Mostly Puerto Ricans.

Just occurred to me that I’ll bet someone uses deer meat. Occasional diners here have fried gator, which isn’t bad. Wonder if anyone tries gator chili?


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Actually, come to think of it, the beans were a separate dish from the chili.
> My mom tried to please my dad who had worked in Mexico. But, it seems to be more of a Texan thing, so we should listen to Wooleybooger?
> 
> 
> Startingover, find out if the cook-off has rules about the chili. I came across a bunch of references from Floridians looking for Hatch chiles from New Mexico. I guess they are from New Mexico originally. I had never heard of them. . .Hatch, not Floridians.


Growing up we had chili con carne. That is Chili with beef. 

Chili con carne y frijoles is chili with beef and beans.

Chili is short for ............ either I guess.

I can get Hatch chilis at a local HEB grocery, yes from New Mexico. I haven't tried them.

What is reputed to be the original San Antonio chili. Probably not for the time challenged. Might not be particularly hot but should be flavorful.

https://www.cookstr.com/Chili-Recipes/Original-San-Antonio-Chili


----------



## Nik333

There are 85 ads on that link! I've never seen so many blocked by AdBlock. But, that shrimp sure looks good!


The chili recipe looks good. I don't see why you couldn't cook it on the stove, though.


----------



## Startingover

Wow, so many recipes. And so many peppers I’ve never heard of before. Yes, I saw the recipe with venison. 

A girlfriend in Ohio puts mushrooms in her chili.


----------



## wooleybooger

*@Startingover;* Here are a couple links to fresh peppers and their name and also dried peppers and their names. Substitutions are included in both lists.

http://www.foodsubs.com/Chilefre.html

http://www.foodsubs.com/Chiledry.html


----------



## Startingover

Why is Texas famous for BBQ, and chili, it appears. Wonder why I never read about BBQ from Utah or South Dakota 

I can’t wait to sample our test batches of chili. 

Now I’m embarrassed how I’ve always made chili. Just using the McCormack packet labeled “chili seasoning “. I had no idea people made their own seasonings.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> Why is Texas famous for BBQ, and chili, it appears. Wonder why I never read about BBQ from Utah or South Dakota
> 
> I can’t wait to sample our test batches of chili.
> 
> Now I’m embarrassed how I’ve always made chili. Just using the McCormack packet labeled “chili seasoning “. I had no idea people made their own seasonings.


Why? I don't know just took it for granted. Check this out. Chili is the Official State Food of Texas.


http://www.amaranthpublishing.com/Chili.htm

I have started using William Chili Seasoning because I've never made a scratch chili that I liked. But I keep trying.


----------



## wooleybooger

Texas famous for BBQ? OK here is a link.

https://theculturetrip.com/north-america/usa/texas/articles/a-brief-history-of-texas-barbecue/

I do prefer the Czech and German sausage from central Texas to stuff like Eckridge or Hillshire Farms. World of difference.


----------



## Bud9051

At the risk of being burned at a stake here is my quick and easy Chili recipe.
Note, I always have a few zip lock bags with cooked ground beef in the freezer along with all of the other ingredients (not in the freezer). For the tomatoes I use hunts and find their basil oregano, and garlic takes care of a lot of the seasoning, but add as desired to taste. I also smash the diced tomatoes.

This can be cut in half easily.
I guess "add as desired" is just part of making Chili .

Bud

2-Large cans of Kidney Beans (light and dark) rinse well.
2-pounds ground meat (browned).
1-Large onion diced and browned.
2-Tbs Chili Powder
1-Tps Cumin.
¼-Tps peppers.
2-14 oz cans Diced Tom (Basil, Garlic, Oregano).
2-14 oz cans Diced Italian style
2-28 oz cans Crushed Tom / Basil

Combine, simmer 1 hr.


----------



## huesmann

Startingover said:


> There are 4 categories. I only heard one category mentioned. “Exotic”
> 
> What in the heck would exotic chili be?


A friend does a home chili cookoff among his friends. I won twice, using chilis that were non-traditionally spiced. One was using Thai red curry paste as one of the ingredients, the other used Ethiopian spices. Each gave a slightly different character to the flavor of the chili.

So non-traditional spices, or perhaps non-traditional meats, like ground alligator?


----------



## Colbyt

Bud9051 said:


> At the risk of being burned at a stake here is my quick and easy Chili recipe.





Looks okay to me, I say a Wooley lights the barbie.


What is a large can of beans?


----------



## Bud9051

40 oz. for large. Sizes used to be somewhat standard but not any more.

Had to dig a can out to see the size and now it won't go back onto the pantry shelf. Oh well, guess it can go into the pot. Good excuse .

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Looks okay to me, I say a Wooley lights the barbie.


Smoked pulled beef and pork chili? Works for me, beans on the side if you must have them.


----------



## Colbyt

Bud9051 said:


> 40 oz. for large. Sizes used to be somewhat standard but not any more.
> 
> Had to dig a can out to see the size and now it won't go back onto the pantry shelf. Oh well, guess it can go into the pot. Good excuse .
> 
> Bud





Oh My that is more beans than I use and I thought I used a lot. That is a pretty healthy chili.


Also I don't know that I have ever seen more than your standard 14-16 ounce can at the grocery.


----------



## Bud9051

Colbyt said:


> Oh My that is more beans than I use and I thought I used a lot. That is a pretty healthy chili.
> 
> 
> Also I don't know that I have ever seen more than your standard 14-16 ounce can at the grocery.


Your 14-16 oz cans would be the common #303. The really big cans, still readily available are the #10 cans or coffee cans. I worked one summer for a wholesale food delivery company delivering to grocery stores and restaurants, #10 cans were common. Today they are available at the big box wholesale stores, Sams by me.

All together that fills my biggest pot (6 qt I think) to the top and was popular when my house was full (5). Today it is just me and my remote household and they are all on some form of diet, and doing well I may add.

I'm putting together a half recipe right now so it should hold me for a few days.

Bud
Note, forgot the can history I pulled up.
http://www.alpharubicon.com/prepinfo/10canboceph00.htm


----------



## wooleybooger

*@Bud9051;* I swear I posted about #10 cans but I'm also known to hit preview instead of post.

Thanks for that that link you posted on can sizes. #10 = 109 oz. not 129 oz. as I was thinking. I guess I clicked wrong. I do keep a couple #10 cans of yellow hominy, not Bush's but Juanita's. Better tasting IMO.


----------



## Startingover

Roughneck, when you smoke brisket do you leave the fat on? I mentioned I have every bit trimmed off my brisket before cooking. Daughter will leave fat on when she smokes hers.


----------



## roughneck

Startingover said:


> Roughneck, when you smoke brisket do you leave the fat on? I mentioned I have every bit trimmed off my brisket before cooking.


I lightly trim it. Leave some fat on, it helps with the cooking process. 

https://heygrillhey.com/how-to-trim-a-brisket/


----------



## Bud9051

Well the pot of Chili was done a couple of hours ago and came out great, too great. Somebody kept tasting it and killed almost half the pot.

Difficult to control ones eating when one also likes to cook.

But, it was half of the receipt shown (approximately) and still plenty left for tomorrow.

Note, not on that list is garlic, I added a few cloves this time.

Bud


----------



## Colbyt

Bud9051 said:


> Your 14-16 oz cans would be the common #303. The really big cans, still readily available are the #10 cans or coffee cans. I worked one summer for a wholesale food delivery company delivering to grocery stores and restaurants, #10 cans were common. Today they are available at the big box wholesale stores, Sams by me.



Not at my Sam's, nor is it listed online.


I rarely have a use for the #10 size of anything. The few times I have my calculator tells me the 303's bought on sale or at Aldis cost less per ounce than the #10.


The chart was nice.


----------



## Bud9051

It has been a wahile since I shopped at Sams so I'll take your word. I too do not have a need for that size, unless it has coffee in it .

Bud


----------



## Colbyt

You Sams may have them, the stores do not all have the same products


----------



## Startingover

Would it be dishonest or cheating to purchase smoked brisket. 

I’m thinking it’d be no different than buying other ingredients.


----------



## roughneck

Probably not. 
But if you smoke your own you can have some say in the flavor your putting on it. 
I don’t usually change it much. I like to keep things simple, salt, pepper and garlic powder.


----------



## ZeroDegreeZ

As a life-long Texan, decades ago, I drove to Banff National Park in Canada. Passing through Montana, I'd seen advertisements for a taco chain. Why not? Got tacos and chili. They had a green hot sauce at the high end of hot. I was warned. Imagine a hot GREEN sauce, I snorted. Hottest hot I'd ever had. My mouth burned all the way to Banff. There, I ordered a bowl of chili. To my surprise, it had a molasses base. Wow. Sweetest chili I ever had. So, interesting to see the variations and accoutrements accompanying even a simple bowl of red. Still don't understand why people want to put beans in an honest bowl of chili. Might as well put peas in there. If you want bean soup, don't put chili in it! :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger

ZeroDegreeZ said:


> Still don't understand why people want to put beans in an honest bowl of chili. Might as well put peas in there. If you want bean soup, don't put chili in it! :smile:


:lol::lol::lol:

I quite agree ZDZ.


----------



## P C D

Chili without beans is like Bolognese sauce without spaghetti or sloppy joes without a bun. 

To each their own.


----------



## ktownskier

Hatch Chile's are only from New Mexico. And they are quite tasty. And tend to be quite hot. 

Here in Colorado, there are two types of Chili. Green Chili and Red Chili. 

Green Chili is more of a sauce. It is often times served over eggs, burritos, and other things. When it is, it is usually meatless. But it can be made with meat and if it is, it is usually made with pork. It is very tasty. 

Red Chili on the other hand is usually made with meat, usually beef, but it can be made with bison or elk or other wild game. This is what the rest of of you just call Chili. It is very flavorful and spicy, but usually not that hot. But, that depends on the chef. And it may or may not contain beans. 

Then there is Red Sauce. Which is made with Chile's. It can be very spicy. 

When you have Red Chile sauce and Green Chili on enchilada's it is often times called Christmas or Holiday style. 

Chili Powder and Chile Powder are two different things. 
Chili Powder is a blend of different chile's.
Chile Powder is a single chile ground up.


----------



## Nik333

@Startingover - So, did the Chili Cookoff happen? What did you make?


----------



## Startingover

Update:

The practice chili was.....ok. 

Daughter put the brisket on at midnight to smoke. Took it off at 6 sm. She said it was done????

She brought the chili plus extra brisket over here to my house for our old friends to share. It was THICK. My girlfriend an I added a lot of tomato sauce so we didn’t have to eat the chili with a knife an fork. There was extra brisket. The rub part she called bark was so hot I thought I’d die. Daughter said she followed the cookbook an I love it at their restaurant an she said it was the same (No it wasn’t)

Then when she went home my friends said the brisket was tough. The next dsy my girlfriend cooked the extra brisket longer. I couldn’t tell it wasn’t cooked/smoked enough cause it was too hot for me to eat.


----------



## Bud9051

Out in the woods behind my house are a few of my failures, the mice and critters probably loved them but I wasn't going to suffer through them. Sounds like your daughters first attempt might have set my woods on fire, but that is how we learn.

Let us know how the second batch turns out.

Bud


----------



## roughneck

So she did a 6 hour smoke? 
How big was the brisket? What were the internal temps when it was pulled?
For your purposes I’d go very simple-salt, pepper, garlic powder, then smoke. For a full pack I’m usually somewhere around 10-15 hours minimum to get it to temperature. Can’t hurry it, and can’t pull it early. It’s what scares most folks off of brisket.


----------



## roughneck

Forgot to mention I also wrap. 
Cook till 165° IT. 
Wrap in peach butcher paper. 
Cook till 200°-205° IT. 
Pull and rest 1 hour in a cooler. 
Slice and enjoy. 
Altogether the above process could last 14-18 hours or more.


----------



## wooleybooger

roughneck said:


> Cook till 200°-205° IT.
> Pull and rest 1 hour in a cooler.
> Slice and enjoy.
> Altogether the above process could last 14-18 hours or more.


I'll agree with the final temp, resting and overall time taken. I take at least 14 hours for cooking between my Weber kettle time and oven time and 2 or 3 hours resting wrapped in foil and a heavy blanket then placed in a cooler. It will still be quite hot when unwrapped.

Same wrapping and resting for turkey BTW. Different cooking time.


----------



## Nik333

@Startingover - did she ever enter the chili competition?


----------



## Startingover

Condiment cups are provided so we’ll use those for cheese and Fritos. She’s also taking squeeze bottles of sour cream which I said should sit in a bowl of ice during the 2 hours the cook-off is open. She said no. 

Last week at the other chili Cookoff we were talking to a few people who said they never heard of chili wo beans.

Contestants are to take one crockpot plus one gallon of chili. So I think we should add a little at a time to the crockpot instead of waiting till crockpot is half gone cause it might cool off whats in the crockpot.


----------



## Nik333

@*Startingover* - 



"Sour cream is a tasty cultured dairy product, but if it has been sitting out all day, it's best to toss it, even if it seems okay. Without refrigeration, harmful spoilage microorganisms can proliferate in the sour cream after one to two hours at room temperatures above 40 degrees Fahrenheit."


https://oureverydaylife.com/can-eat-sour-cream-its-sitting-out-day-39545.html


Food poisoning happens at these events, at times. I'd hate to be the cook who had something out when it should have been chilled.


----------



## Startingover

Nik, I’ll pass that along! (And pack a bowl for ice)


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> @*Startingover* -
> 
> 
> 
> "Sour cream is a tasty cultured dairy product, but if it has been sitting out all day, it's best to toss it, even if it seems okay. Without refrigeration, harmful spoilage microorganisms can proliferate in the sour cream after one to two hours at room temperatures above 40 degrees Fahrenheit."
> 
> 
> https://oureverydaylife.com/can-eat-sour-cream-its-sitting-out-day-39545.html
> 
> 
> Food poisoning happens at these events, at times. I'd hate to be the cook who had something out when it should have been chilled.


When I was taking some culinary courses we were taught that food is to be held below 40 F and above 140 F because of bacterial growth between those temps. If a health dept. inspector catches food being held between those temps you are likely to be cited for off temp food and required to throw it out.

I don't know how to handle an extra gallon of chili other than keep it hot somehow.


----------



## Startingover

Event is 4-6pm so chili will be chilled. The plan is to put it in tupperware in a cooler until the crockpot needs refilled.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> Event is 4-6pm so chili will be chilled. The plan is to put it in tupperware in a cooler until the crockpot needs refilled.


I think I'd add some ice to the cooler also. Belt and suspenders you know.


----------



## Startingover

Amazing. Just googled ‘Chili Cookoff Florida’ and they’re EVERYWHERE! How did I not know how popular they are? Is this true other places?

There are 14 contestants and 4 categories to win so thats almost a 1 in 3 chance. (I think). Altho this is just for fun.


----------



## roughneck

Might want to take some water, beef stock, or other liquid you can thin the chili down with. Sometimes heat cycling a dish like chili, or soup, can result in a very thick consistency when the food is reheated.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> Amazing. Just googled ‘Chili Cookoff Florida’ and they’re EVERYWHERE! How did I not know how popular they are? Is this true other places?
> 
> There are 14 contestants and 4 categories to win so thats almost a 1 in 3 chance. (I think). Altho this is just for fun.


The granddaddy of chili cookoffs. Terlingua, TX. Nov.2020 will be the 54th year.

https://www.casichili.net/terlingua-273604-982679.html


----------



## Startingover

Wooly thanks for the reminder. I wondered about it getting thick , but then the thought went Right out of my head. I think water as broth may change the flavor. 

I can’t believe there’s an official Chili Society!!!

I can’t wait to eat chili today. 

I had T-shirts printed up for us for today.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> *Wooly thanks for the reminder*. I wondered about it getting thick , but then the thought went Right out of my head. I think water as broth may change the flavor.
> 
> I can’t believe there’s an official Chili Society!!!
> 
> I can’t wait to eat chili today.
> 
> I had T-shirts printed up for us for today.


Well thanks Startingover but the credit goes to *@Roughneck;*.


----------



## Startingover

Roughneck, we need all the hints possible. Thanks.


----------



## Startingover

This recipe also calls for chili cut ground chuck an what do you know....our store carries it and we never saw it.


----------



## Startingover

I’m amazed. Brisket is delicious. Very very spicy but I was able to eat a bite. Snd it seems tender. How could she go from burning hot shoe leather last week to this?


----------



## wooleybooger

With brisket it's not only cooking time but also slicing technique used in order to serve tender brisket. The same could probably be said for other cuts of beef.

https://www.texasmonthly.com/food/how-to-slice-a-brisket/


----------



## Startingover

Well :sad: this was just for fun and to join in community activities. Didn’t win. I doled out the cheese and Fritos an was too busy to taste other chilis. Daughter was constantly busy serving the small bowls of chili. 

All afternoon people came up saying they heard we had Brisket chili and wanted to try it and said they liked it. 

Who would have thought there was more exotic chili? There was moose chili plus Elk and Andouille chili. Wish I could have tried those. 

Daughter gave me credit for hearing about Brisket chili. So all of you have our gratitude. 

$85 on meat alone.


----------



## Startingover

Got the total today of amount raised for veterans. A nice little sum. Not earth shaking but nice.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> Got the total today of amount raised for veterans. A nice little sum. Not earth shaking but nice.


Every bit helps.


----------

